# "A baby's stomache can ONLY handle purees"



## daneuse27

My daughter is not too far away from starting solid foods, which Im excited about! Im interested in BLW, but want to make purees too, so I'm thinking of doing a combination of both.

My mom however, suddenly has a phD in baby anatomy! She had a major go at me last night for even thinking about BLW (she doesnt know what that is) but insists that babies digestive system cant take anything that isnt pureed - everything "needs" to be pureed and blah, blah..

Just annoying when people think they know everything!
Im going to do what I decide, regardless of what she thinks.

Wht made you decide to BLW and which food did you start out with?


----------



## patch2006uk

That's why the Stone Age people invented blenders ;)

Honestly, I wouldn't bother with purée. BLW is fab, and it really does encourage good appetite regulation and skills with hands and cutlery. My LO's fine motor skills are brilliant, and I do put it down to him self feeding and figuring out how to handle food from being 6 months old. He also eats very well, and uses a fork and spoon, and had done for the last year. 

When babies were weaned at a few weeks old, then yes, things needed to be puréed. They physically couldn't chew or swallow at 10 weeks! By 6 months, they're more than capable of eating. So why not let them?

We started with steamed veg (carrots, courgettes) and bananas. We started at 23 weeks, though, so only fruit and veg initially. If you wait until 26 weeks, they can have anything! Chunky chilli con carne, pasta, toast, rice, noodles, meat. Anything.


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd just do BLW anyway (combining BLW and purees is just TW :)). When she sees your LO tucking into a full meal, she won't have a leg to stand on! 

My first LO's first food was a veggie spring roll she pinched at 24 weeks old (we were planning to wait until 26 weeks as per guidelines but she took that out of our hands!), then she had normal meals with me next day.

My second LO had spag bol for dinner at 26 weeks, then carried on with normal meals from then. Both were easily able to eat food straight away but it's also completely normal for kids not to be ready until quite a bit later. You still don't need to push purees.


----------



## Lollycake

As the others have said, most babies are more than capable of feeding themselves normal food at 6months.
Perhaps show her the BLW book?
Also, if you do purees too, it's not really 'baby led' anymore - traditional weaning is purees fed by adult plus self fed finger foods. BLW everything is self fed by baby. I highly recomend the book. :)


----------



## daneuse27

Ah, I see. The only reason I'm interested in purees as well is because she bought me a book of these really yummy looking recipes for purees, some f which I even want to eat myself; so I thought I'd blend some up for me and her :haha:
I dont care really if it isnt 'technically' perfect BLW, as long as she's getting the experience of feeding herself from day 1, rather than "ONLY purees" as my mom thinks it should be.
She's already gone and ordered 4 books from Chapters (canada book store) about purees! :dohh: It just annoys me that she's probably going to tell me how to feed my daughter, I dont like that. Im the mom this time, I get to decide.


----------



## patch2006uk

So basically soup recipes? I'd give LO soup from 6 months, just preload the spoon for them or give them bread to dip in. The biggest thing with savoury purée is that they do tend to be bland, as you can't add salt. Whole food definitely has more taste. Sweet purée obviously doesn't need salt, but would you eat just a whole puréed apple on its own?


----------



## daneuse27

patch2006uk said:


> So basically soup recipes? I'd give LO soup from 6 months, just preload the spoon for them or give them bread to dip in. The biggest thing with savoury purée is that they do tend to be bland, as you can't add salt. Whole food definitely has more taste. Sweet purée obviously doesn't need salt, but would you eat just a whole puréed apple on its own?

Well, yes... I guess it is similar to soup, or a smoothie. The first food my mom gave us was pureed butternut squash. And the book she gave me talks about starting with blending asparagus, spinach or pear -by themselves, not together. So it would be closer to soup than to actual food. It also says I shouldnt combine foods (ie; banana and pear) until she's 8 months. 

My dr. told me to introduce foods one at a time and stick for one day on the same food to make sure she has no allergy, etc. Im still not sure what i want to do. I may start with avocado slices maybe, or roasted apple? Im under-researched at the moment and will need to look for ideas.


----------



## solitaire89

My LOs first food was a chicken cheese and bacon toastie from M&S that she nicked out of my hands. Who was I to argue with what she wanted ;) I would suggest a combination of puree and "whole" food - lets face it, we do eat sloppy foods as adults (yoghurt, porridge etc), so it seems just as silly to me to leave out pureed foods as it does to leave out "whole" foods.


----------



## Kess

The only foods we delayed introducing were peanuts and shellfish (LO has eczema so we were told he might be more prone to allergies), and honey (botulism risk), all of which we introduced at a year. I did wind up having to go back and introduce foods one by one when we realised he was reacting to something and we didn't know what, so I think next time I might be tempted to introduce foods a couple at a time a couple of days apart. But he handled meat, veg, curry, roast dinner, all sorts, right from the beginning. He didn't eat much for the first few weeks, and I got slightly concerned, but tbh I shouldn't have worried as he soon started and he is now such a great eater, everyone comments. And those early weeks were so good for his dexterity and for him getting used to textures etc.


----------



## Lollycake

solitaire89 said:


> My LOs first food was a chicken cheese and bacon toastie from M&S that she nicked out of my hands. Who was I to argue with what she wanted ;) I would suggest a combination of puree and "whole" food - lets face it, we do eat sloppy foods as adults (yoghurt, porridge etc), so it seems just as silly to me to leave out pureed foods as it does to leave out "whole" foods.

My LO has yogurt, porridge, soup, mashed potatoes etc, but he feeds himself them on a pre-loaded spoon. I don't give him a pureed version of things I would eat whole though.

Tbh, esp in the first few months of weaning, I am way too lazy to cook things specially for him if they're likely to just end up on the floor!


----------



## Rachel_C

BLW doesn't suggest you avoid mashed, sloppy or pureed foods that you would eat yourself. The whole point is to give LO 'real' food, food that a normal human would eat :) If you're having stewed apples and custard, you give it to LO too. Mashed potatoes or mashed carrot and swede? Give it to LO! Soup? Yep, give it to LO. You just don't spoon feed them or make anything as a puree specially.


----------



## patch2006uk

daneuse27 said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> So basically soup recipes? I'd give LO soup from 6 months, just preload the spoon for them or give them bread to dip in. The biggest thing with savoury purée is that they do tend to be bland, as you can't add salt. Whole food definitely has more taste. Sweet purée obviously doesn't need salt, but would you eat just a whole puréed apple on its own?
> 
> Well, yes... I guess it is similar to soup, or a smoothie. The first food my mom gave us was pureed butternut squash. And the book she gave me talks about starting with blending asparagus, spinach or pear -by themselves, not together. So it would be closer to soup than to actual food. *It also says I shouldnt combine foods (ie; banana and pear) until she's 8 months.
> 
> My dr. told me to introduce foods one at a time and stick for one day on the same food to make sure she has no allergy, etc.* Im still not sure what i want to do. I may start with avocado slices maybe, or roasted apple? Im under-researched at the moment and will need to look for ideas.Click to expand...

That's very outdated advice tbh. There's no need to introduce one food at a time, or to keep food separate until 8 months. If you eat a healthy diet already, it really is as simple as cut down on the salt and chuck some in your LO's direction :thumbup:


----------



## daneuse27

patch2006uk said:


> daneuse27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> So basically soup recipes? I'd give LO soup from 6 months, just preload the spoon for them or give them bread to dip in. The biggest thing with savoury purée is that they do tend to be bland, as you can't add salt. Whole food definitely has more taste. Sweet purée obviously doesn't need salt, but would you eat just a whole puréed apple on its own?
> 
> Well, yes... I guess it is similar to soup, or a smoothie. The first food my mom gave us was pureed butternut squash. And the book she gave me talks about starting with blending asparagus, spinach or pear -by themselves, not together. So it would be closer to soup than to actual food. *It also says I shouldnt combine foods (ie; banana and pear) until she's 8 months.
> 
> My dr. told me to introduce foods one at a time and stick for one day on the same food to make sure she has no allergy, etc.* Im still not sure what i want to do. I may start with avocado slices maybe, or roasted apple? Im under-researched at the moment and will need to look for ideas.Click to expand...
> 
> That's very outdated advice tbh. There's no need to introduce one food at a time, or to keep food separate until 8 months. If you eat a healthy diet already, it really is as simple as cut down on the salt and chuck some in your LO's direction :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was thinking that seemed a bit boring :haha:
Today I almost gave her a piece of my sweet potato crisp Id made in the ovan, just to see what shed do. She just gave me a wtf look and put her fingers in her mouth, so I assume she wasnt keen.
Another day maybe!


----------



## Macmad

daneuse27 said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daneuse27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> So basically soup recipes? I'd give LO soup from 6 months, just preload the spoon for them or give them bread to dip in. The biggest thing with savoury purée is that they do tend to be bland, as you can't add salt. Whole food definitely has more taste. Sweet purée obviously doesn't need salt, but would you eat just a whole puréed apple on its own?
> 
> Well, yes... I guess it is similar to soup, or a smoothie. The first food my mom gave us was pureed butternut squash. And the book she gave me talks about starting with blending asparagus, spinach or pear -by themselves, not together. So it would be closer to soup than to actual food. *It also says I shouldnt combine foods (ie; banana and pear) until she's 8 months.
> 
> My dr. told me to introduce foods one at a time and stick for one day on the same food to make sure she has no allergy, etc.* Im still not sure what i want to do. I may start with avocado slices maybe, or roasted apple? Im under-researched at the moment and will need to look for ideas.Click to expand...
> 
> That's very outdated advice tbh. There's no need to introduce one food at a time, or to keep food separate until 8 months. If you eat a healthy diet already, it really is as simple as cut down on the salt and chuck some in your LO's direction :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that seemed a bit boring :haha:
> Today I almost gave her a piece of my sweet potato crisp Id made in the ovan, just to see what shed do. She just gave me a wtf look and put her fingers in her mouth, so I assume she wasnt keen.
> Another day maybe!Click to expand...

BLW isn't recommended until 6 months. By then they should be able to pick up the food themselves. It's great for their co ordination skills, hand-eye etc. I'd get the Gill Rapley BLW cookbook, gives you an idea of what to do and some great recipes. :thumbup:


----------



## NaturalMomma

Science and history does not agree with her :)

We do BLW because it makes sense. Babies dont need food until they decide they're ready (which is part of BLW), and if you give purees baby isn't getting the exact taste, nutrition has been depleated in the process, and baby/child does not learn textures and it will make it harder for them to try new foods when they're older.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Well, technically, that statement has some truth....but that's why we chew! Which leads onto it being rather pointless to do the chewing for a 6 month old baby (by pureeing their meals) who is perfectly capable of doing it herself.


----------



## Rachel_C

Macmad said:


> BLW isn't recommended until 6 months. By then they should be able to pick up the food themselves. It's great for their co ordination skills, hand-eye etc. I'd get the Gill Rapley BLW cookbook, gives you an idea of what to do and some great recipes. :thumbup:

I wouldn't say that's entirely true. There is a general acceptance, supported by research and guidance from health bodies, that most babies aren't ready for solids until 6 months but with BLW you don't set any rules because you're baby led. It wouldn't be baby led to hold off until bang on 26 weeks if LO was actually ready a week or two earlier. I wouldn't have any real qualms about sitting a 5 month old on my lap at the table while I ate - if they did decide to pick up food and eat it, so be it. I get your point with regard to giving food to baby though - that's very different and is bypassing all of the natural protection of being baby led. I wouldn't ever give a baby some food in their hand :)


----------



## MLC20

I started BLW just short of 6 months. My DD loves it as she can be independent. I have introduced foods one at a time still though as I have a few allergies and so just wanted to make sure she didn't react to anything. She eats a wide variety now although she hates using a spoon all of a sudden, I think it's because she can't stuff as much food in with a spoon. She eats massive meals for a lo but, I trust she knows what she needs and she will leave anything she doesn't want (or throws it on the floor). 8 months this weekend and enjoying her food.


----------



## Macmad

Rachel_C said:


> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> BLW isn't recommended until 6 months. By then they should be able to pick up the food themselves. It's great for their co ordination skills, hand-eye etc. I'd get the Gill Rapley BLW cookbook, gives you an idea of what to do and some great recipes. :thumbup:
> 
> I wouldn't say that's entirely true. There is a general acceptance, supported by research and guidance from health bodies, that most babies aren't ready for solids until 6 months but with BLW you don't set any rules because you're baby led. It wouldn't be baby led to hold off until bang on 26 weeks if LO was actually ready a week or two earlier. I wouldn't have any real qualms about sitting a 5 month old on my lap at the table while I ate - if they did decide to pick up food and eat it, so be it. I get your point with regard to giving food to baby though - that's very different and is bypassing all of the natural protection of being baby led. I wouldn't ever give a baby some food in their hand :)Click to expand...

I wasn't suggesting it was set in stone just pointing out that a baby at 4 months and a bit probably wouldn't be interested in food if you handed it up them, hence why I said recommendation is 6 months.


----------



## Lauki

I started out with TW. So purees with finger foods. By about 9 months I was so sick of eating cold dinner myself that I just let her get on with it. Best decision I've ever made! Now at 19 months she eats everything herself, with cutlery or without.
I have friends who still spoonfeed their kids the same age, it would just drive me insane!

Yes in the beginning it's messy and not a lot might end up in their mouths, but they get the hang of it quite quickly! And then it's fantastic! I never have to worry about her anymore and we can all have warm dinner :haha:.


----------



## SarahDiener

What are some good books on BLW?


----------



## Flake-y

Lauki said:


> I started out with TW. So purees with finger foods. By about 9 months I was so sick of eating cold dinner myself that I just let her get on with it. Best decision I've ever made! Now at 19 months she eats everything herself, with cutlery or without.
> I have friends who still spoonfeed their kids the same age, it would just drive me insane!
> 
> Yes in the beginning it's messy and not a lot might end up in their mouths, but they get the hang of it quite quickly! And then it's fantastic! I never have to worry about her anymore and we can all have warm dinner :haha:.

I did the exact same, TW with finger foods at 5 months, then by 6 months I just gave him what we were eating made without salt & he mostly fed himself, i only occasionally spoon fed him. Now he feeds himself with his fingers, or with a spoon. Took a while to teach him to spoon feed himself tho, he was happy to put a pre-loaded spoon in his mouth, but wouldn't give the spoon back! Now he digs food out of his bowl with the spoon himself tho I still have to hold the bowl or it'd be on the floor!

He always eats better if he's eating what we're having & with us, the only time he gets fed on his own is if I'm working & the MIL & FIL give him his dinner. I think it's a shame seeing babies being spoon fed a jar of purée then having to watch while their parents tuck into proper nice tasting food! Poor babies!


----------



## Sam Pearson

SarahDiener said:


> What are some good books on BLW?

It sounds like your Mum's information is out of date - lots of women her age have bought into the puree myth.

People need books on how to feed babies when they aren't following the natural eating habits of babies and are devising artificial diet programmes for them.You don't need a book no BLW. 

You live in an environment where all the humans eat food. Your baby sees people eating all kinds of different foods in all kinds of different forms in all kinds of different places all the time. Your baby gets to observe you and other family members eating very up close. They sometimes copy chewing and show an interest in our eating tools (spoons, chopsticks etc.). Then they start exploring by putting food that they find is available to them into their mouths and they experience various tastes and textures. When they want to they will actually eat food...and sometimes other things that aren't usually considered food like sand or poo - this is where it's appropriate to guide them..aside from those situations I've not had to interfere with my baby's eating at all.

All of my babies crawl early and after the first baby they found on the floor that was discarded by their older siblings...so they definitely ate before 6 months. They sat on my lap when I ate and swiped food without me always knowing. They ggaged on occasion but always got things up beautifully. They enjoyed all kinds of foods from fruit to chili chicken.

Here is an article that you might like that I have permission from the author to reprint:

Baby Led Weaning.

What a sensible approach.

You walk past the supermarket shelves of nappies, dummies, bottles, teats and formula quite happily but somehow at around four months you find yourself glancing at the baby rice and colourful jars and tins. You are not sure if these so called childrens foods belong in a separate category along with turkey twizzlers but there seems to be a childrens version of most products and they are hard to avoid. Everyone else is weaning but somehow it doesnt feel right for you and your baby?

Stop! There is another way. A fantastically instinctive and intuitive approach to weaning has been developed by UNICEF and the world heath organisation WHO

Baby led weaning basically is what it says  you do not even offer solid food until the baby shows signs of internal and external readiness (being able to sit up unaided, tongue thrust movement disappears, gut lining becomes less leaky between during the weeks between four and six months.) This generally happens somewhere around the middle of the babies first year.

At this time at normal family meal times you simply sit the baby up at the table and offer them pieces of the raw or cooked ingredients from your family meal. E.g.  cucumber batons, banana chunks, cooked pasta shapes, avocado slices. Until the childs pincer movement develops further they are unlikely to be able to pick up pieces small enough to choke on and that is pretty much it! Over the time between 6 and 12 months on a very gradual basis they will move from being exclusively breast fed to taking about half of their calories from solid food.

When you consider that almost 350g of cooked carrot contains the same amount of energy as 100g of breast milk it makes those entire big baby / small baby / weight gain arguments look pretty daft!

The key seems to me that you are not feeding the child  so throw away those weaning spoons  Just as a breast fed baby has learnt to regulate their food intake for the first six months and you learn to adjust to the idea that you cant visualise how much milk they are taking this is simply a continuation of trusting your baby.

Missing out the goo stage means you also miss out the fiddleyness of introducing one food at a time  babies who were videoed for the unicef study seemed to do this naturally.

Weaning is an incredible gradual process on using this approach - A child needs the same amount of calories at 6 months, 1 year, 2 years and 3 years (as their growth rate slows)  it is simply the composition of these calories that is changing.

The iron issue is often used to encourage mothers to wean early  breast milk is low is iron yes but this iron is easily and readily absorbed by the baby  the store built up at birth is usually running low between six and twelve months  you can offer iron rich foods from six months but you must trust that the baby that needs them will eat them and the baby that doesnt wont!!

Health Visitors in the UK are only just beginning to be schooled in this new approach and it is unlikely to be rolled out until government plans to extend maternity leave are approved. (Just as the government weaning advice was changed in 2004 from four to six months when maternity leave rules were changed before.) Anecdotal evidence suggests most health visitors are ignoring this new advice anyway and still encouraging mothers to wean far to early.

Weaning does seem to be occurring later in the west  some babies born in the sixties were often solids at three weeks, ten weeks seemed popular in the seventies  and so on - politics of our attitudes to food aside you could view this as the logical next stage!

-	Just because your four-month-old baby is watching you eat it doesnt mean they are ready for solids  they watch you do everything  that is just what four-month-old babies do.

-	Do not be tempted to spoon feed your baby  allow them to continue regulating there own food intake just as they have done already  a very useful skill and one that may help them avoid eating disorders in adult life.

-	You can introduce a spoon as their manual dexterity improves but it is for them to use it.

-	Present a selection of healthy foods in pieces they can manage  let them choose which to eat or explore with their mouths. Do not put foods in their mouths  this is where the choking danger comes from.

-	Babies given solids early do not sleep better  gram for gram in comparison to breast milk solids are very low in calories so will not fill them up contrary to what many people think.

-	Waiting for your baby to be ready means that preparing food is much easier (i.e. no hand blender etc needed) and food allergies are less likely.

-	Baby food manufacturers should no longer be labeling jars and packets with 16 weeks they have been told by the government to change this to 6 months but are being rather slow to do so.

-	By twelve months a baby eating a variety of nutritious foods will be eating what its body tells it it needs and obtaining about half its daily calories from solids.


----------



## Lauki

Flake-y said:


> Lauki said:
> 
> 
> I started out with TW. So purees with finger foods. By about 9 months I was so sick of eating cold dinner myself that I just let her get on with it. Best decision I've ever made! Now at 19 months she eats everything herself, with cutlery or without.
> I have friends who still spoonfeed their kids the same age, it would just drive me insane!
> 
> Yes in the beginning it's messy and not a lot might end up in their mouths, but they get the hang of it quite quickly! And then it's fantastic! I never have to worry about her anymore and we can all have warm dinner :haha:.
> 
> I did the exact same, TW with finger foods at 5 months, then by 6 months I just gave him what we were eating made without salt & he mostly fed himself, i only occasionally spoon fed him. Now he feeds himself with his fingers, or with a spoon. Took a while to teach him to spoon feed himself tho, he was happy to put a pre-loaded spoon in his mouth, but wouldn't give the spoon back! Now he digs food out of his bowl with the spoon himself tho I still have to hold the bowl or it'd be on the floor!
> 
> He always eats better if he's eating what we're having & with us, the only time he gets fed on his own is if I'm working & the MIL & FIL give him his dinner. I think it's a shame seeing babies being spoon fed a jar of purée then having to watch while their parents tuck into proper nice tasting food! Poor babies!Click to expand...

Yea! I always fed her breakfast (porridge) then she'd have fingerfoods for lunch and then I'd feed her mashed up dinner. I never really pureed as such, just mashed.

Then I realised she did so well with her lunch it was actually silly of me holding her back!


----------



## patch2006uk

Gill rapley's book 'baby led weaning' does a good job of reassuring and explaining why BLW works and how to go about it. No, you don't 'need' a book, but having read an outline of what to expect is certainly helpful :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

agree. The baby food industry has ingrained so many myths about infant feeding into society, it's hard to separate myth from fact and the blw book does a good job of that.


----------



## SarahDiener

thanks for the info and the book! xx


----------



## Jess137

So can you do BLW if baby is in daycare? I would much rather do that then puree foods for her, but DH and I both have to work full time so she will be at an in home daycare. Is it possible when a parent isn't there for the midday meal?


----------



## Rachel_C

If the childcare respects your wishes, I don't see why it would be a problem (and I wouldn't want my kids in a setting where they didn't respect my wishes). If anything, it'd be easier for them, surely? At 6 months, I guess they'd just give your LO the same food as they give the toddlers there - all finger foods. I can't think of any major differences, still no nuts, no whole grapes or tomatoes etc. I guess maybe they'd watch out for honey and undercooked egg but I imagine they'd avoid those anyway to keep things simple. Whether they would actually do it properly would be up to the provider - I know sometimes people like grandparents have trouble sticking to the 'rules'.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

You could send a packed lunch anyway? That's what I did with ruby when she was with a childminder.


----------



## KerryGold

My nursery were a bit confused by it to start with. They would give her a bowl and spoon of the same mush the other babies were eating (and once soup :wacko:) then complain she wasn't eating.

After I had a good discussion with the manager (and co-incidentally the next day they got sandwiches for tea), they just broke up what the older kids were having for her to have.

She's currently the only kid in her room successfully using a fork :smug: We blazed the trail though, there are younger babies there doing successful BLW too.

xXx


----------



## tinytabby

This is an interesting thread, I've found all the comments really helpful.

My LO is just past 5 months. I was going to do the pure BLW route from 6 months but she's so interested in food I've been giving her fruit and veg purées this week because she just isn't ready for the BLW approach and there's not much guidance for a kind of compromise route.

I've just been bf her first and then 'playing' with spoon feeding fruit and giving her bm in a cup. I don't know if this is a good way to do things but hopefully it'll all be ok whe she can sit in a high chair and feed herself in a month or two.


----------



## LaraB

They actually recommend BLW now :) my community health nurse was really happy when we said we'd be doing baby led x


----------



## pinklightbulb

I had all intentions to do BLW with Liam and backed out at the last second. For those who are brave enough to stray from TW, I bow down to you. It looks so much easier.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Why is blw brave? Genuine question, as my hv said this as well...


----------



## pinklightbulb

Cause I'm scared shitless he'd choke to be totally frank :blush:


----------



## Sam Pearson

May I ask what TV is?


----------



## pinklightbulb

Do you mean TW? Traditional Weaning :flower:


----------



## KerryGold

They're actually more likely to choke with TW because they aren't in control of what's going in their mouth and they don't learn to chew before they swallow like BLW babies do.

They can gag quite a bit with BLW, you just have to remember it's not dangerous and keep an eye on them. My LO used to make her self sick once or twice a week early on I would say but she was never upset by it and learnt quickly (apart from the beloved banana she still occasionally tries to stuff too much in of) how much she could manage.

If you're really worried, learn what to do if they did choke. It's a good skill to have anyway!

xXx


----------



## xsadiex

Buy the blw weaning book, maybe she'll change her mind once she reads it? You don't need to introduce things gradually either xx


----------



## NaturalMomma

With BLW you usually introduce soft foods so that if they start to choke it's actually easy for them to swallow it down. They also have to work to eat with BLW, so they learn to chew first. Purees is just food getting shoved into their mouths and I've seen many babies choke on purees. My boys only choked a handful of times with BLW and none of it was serious, just a few coughs/gags and food went right down.


----------



## Vickie

my mom is convinced that Rhys not eating purees is the cause of his night sleep issues (because it gives him a tummy ache :winkwink:). I think it's a hard thing for the older generation to grasp and since she can't see him eating in person (she lives in Texas) it really worries her (even though he's 9 months now :dohh:)


----------

